# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Si të instaloj Mac OS X?

## lavdimii

a mund te me ndihmoj dikush rreth instalimit te mac os nga e para

----------


## darwin

Çfarë kompjuteri (çfarë tipi Mac), çfarë sistemi operativ?

----------


## ©ooLl3©TiV3_GV

Si mund te instalohet Mac OS X Leopard ne nje Pc normale ne qoft se mund diksuh ne detaje te sqaroj.
FLM

----------


## ANDI_

Pyet edspace se ai eshte moderator ketu.Slehet tjetri 1 muaj pa pergjigje!

----------


## autotune

Specifikat:

Procesor: Intel Pentium D: 3.20 GHz  Socket 775
Motherboard:*P5N-E SLI*
RAM 3GB
SATA 1 HDD Samsung 300GB intern
SATA 2 HDD Western Digital 300GB intern
2x HDD 500GB external
Nvidia GeForce 7500LE  512+512MB

Dua te instaloj  MAC OS X (momentalisht kam versionin IATKOS v4i Leopard 10.5.4 Intel PC) Nuk edi a ka gjasa me ato specifika qe ceka me lart, nese po ateher si duhet te ja filloj nga e para, si te pergadis sistemin HDD ne FAT32,NTFS..??,cila menyr esht me e mir ne HDD Intern apo ajo Extern. Pastaj problemi me instalimin e driverave.
(ose mundesia e fundit me virtual makin (vmware) por ketu meduket ngec shum sistemi operativ dhe nuk me duket e arsyshme te fus mac os x ne vmware)
Kam shum pytje reth instalimit por nuk edi a ka dikush ktu pervoj te mir ne kete ?
Nuk do  ishte keq te behet ndonje tutorial, Si duket nuk jam i vetmi qe bej kete pytje.  FLM

----------


## harleyboy

Jam shume kurioz te di a ka mundesi te instalohet Mac OS X ne nje pc dhe si.A do mund te gjenden driverat ,.... etj.Me sa duket pergjigjia do te vonoje

----------


## Glend

Mac OSX origjinal nuk ben per PC, sepse kompjuterat qe vine me te jane te tera te bera nga Apple, komplet edhe brenda.

Nese do me te vertete Mac ne PC, ekziston nje modifikim por une nuk e sugjeroj, nuk te jep performancen e vertet si Mac origjinal.

----------


## Bamba

> Mac OSX origjinal nuk ben per PC, sepse kompjuterat qe vine me te jane te tera te bera nga Apple, komplet edhe brenda.
> 
> Nese do me te vertete Mac ne PC, ekziston nje modifikim por une nuk e sugjeroj, nuk te jep performancen e vertet si Mac origjinal.


Ca fol ti o shoku kopi ca fol? Si re nuk instalohet Mac ne nje pc normale?

Hej zot na ruj!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## rentton

Bamba-------      Ca fol ti o shoku kopi ca fol? Si re nuk instalohet Mac ne nje pc normale?

Hej zot na ruj! 

He na trrego ti se siiiiiiiiii o Bamba

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

> Bamba-------      Ca fol ti o shoku kopi ca fol? Si re nuk instalohet Mac ne nje pc normale?
> 
> Hej zot na ruj! 
> 
> He na trrego ti se siiiiiiiiii o Bamba


Instalohet me qef te madh biles vetem nese mobo eshte intel based

----------


## autotune

Un kam arrit ta instaloj pa asnje problem versionin iDeneb 10.5.6 ne PC me MoBo asus p5q procesor Q9400  Ram 6gb  grafiken XFX 9600GSO dhe me drivera thuaj se te kompletuar. Kam pas nje G5 duocore 2gb ram te nje shoku por kur kam be krahasimin me timin ky G5 len shum per te deshiruar.

----------


## lklk

Ja ketu ke i nderuar....


Pjesa e par ne VIDEO 



 Pjesa e dyte:

----------


## Teknotika_gv

Per te installuar Mac Os X ne Pc normale nevojitet  EFiX USB.

----------


## driniluka

> Per te installuar Mac Os X ne Pc normale nevojitet  EFiX USB.


Te falenderoj per mendimin por do te doja edhe ndonje ndihme te vogel secfare eshte kjo?

----------


## Teknotika_gv



----------


## Dardhan

Edhe une jam i interesuar ti instaloj dhe ti provoj te dy sistemet ne te njejten PC, nese i gjej dikund falas, se ishin gogja shtrenjet per neve.

Ku mund ti shkarkoj keto dy sisteme

1. Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard Multilingual

2. Windows 7 Ultimate x32 Multilingual

Faleminderit

----------


## darwin

Mac OS X Snow Leopard nuk është akoma i mundshëm për PC.

Gjej iDeneb Leopard ose iATKOS Leopard -10.5.x - (po më mirë iDeneb për kë nuk kupton shumë nga terminali dhe nga ekstensionet e kernelit - kext - sepse iATKOS nqs nuk instalohet korrekt jep panik në kernel).

----------


## Dardhan

> Mac OS X Snow Leopard nuk është akoma i mundshëm për PC.
> 
> Gjej iDeneb Leopard ose iATKOS Leopard -10.5.x - (po më mirë iDeneb për kë nuk kupton shumë nga terminali dhe nga ekstensionet e kernelit - kext - sepse iATKOS nqs nuk instalohet korrekt jep panik në kernel).


Une s'i kam dy lidhje me Mac OS X. Do t'me ndihmosh pak me teper çka duhet te beje, pak me qarte dhe me n'detaje per nje fillestar si mua?  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## autotune

Efix nuk esht asgje, edhe po ta kesh ate ajo vetem te mundeson nje bootim me te avancuar ne PC. 
Kete tash e bejn shum mire Softwaret si Bootloader Chameleon gjithashtu edhe Rebel EFI nga Psystar
Siq u tha edhe me lart deri sa skeni dijeni te mir ne Terminal esht shum veshtir per ta kompletuar Mac OS X  ne PC, Mese shumti nvaret nga pllaka ame/Motherboard se a pershtatet Chipset pastaj Karta Grafike,Lan,Audio etj.
Per ta provu nje her fatin sdo thot asgje, Duhet te kesh nje HDD (jo te particuar) dhe njerin nga shum sistemet e modifikuara si iAtkos apo iDeneb. 
Kerko ne google per shakrkim iAtkos v7, shkarko djege ne dvd me shpejtsi minimale dhe starto PCn duke ber boot me an te DVDs dhe sapo te maresh mesazhin e par shtyp F8 dhe pastaj jep komanden -V dhe shtyp enter dhe shiko se deri ku shkon dhe deri sa nuk merni mesazh si  "Still waiting for root Device"  ateher duhet shikuar mesazhin e fundit se qfar jep dhe po ate mesazh fute ne google gjithashtu edhe ketu ne forum dhe kerko per problemin qe mund ket pas dikush tjeter. Kjo ke vetem sa i perket bootimit se si te arrim deri tek Disk Utillity per ta pregadit HDDn per instalim.

Dardhan jep qfar modelin e PCs sakt qfar Mobo ke, karta grafike, cpu,ram memorje etj

----------


## Dardhan

> Efix nuk esht asgje, edhe po ta kesh ate ajo vetem te mundeson nje bootim me te avancuar ne PC. 
> Kete tash e bejn shum mire Softwaret si Bootloader Chameleon gjithashtu edhe Rebel EFI nga Psystar
> Siq u tha edhe me lart deri sa skeni dijeni te mir ne Terminal esht shum veshtir per ta kompletuar Mac OS X  ne PC, Mese shumti nvaret nga pllaka ame/Motherboard se a pershtatet Chipset pastaj Karta Grafike,Lan,Audio etj.
> Per ta provu nje her fatin sdo thot asgje, Duhet te kesh nje HDD (jo te particuar) dhe njerin nga shum sistemet e modifikuara si iAtkos apo iDeneb. 
> Kerko ne google per shakrkim iAtkos v7, shkarko djege ne dvd me shpejtsi minimale dhe starto PCn duke ber boot me an te DVDs dhe sapo te maresh mesazhin e par shtyp F8 dhe pastaj jep komanden -V dhe shtyp enter dhe shiko se deri ku shkon dhe deri sa nuk merni mesazh si  "Still waiting for root Device"  ateher duhet shikuar mesazhin e fundit se qfar jep dhe po ate mesazh fute ne google gjithashtu edhe ketu ne forum dhe kerko per problemin qe mund ket pas dikush tjeter. Kjo ke vetem sa i perket bootimit se si te arrim deri tek Disk Utillity per ta pregadit HDDn per instalim.


Faleminderit

Pa i pase informatat e sakte çka duhet bere rend me rend nga 1 deri ne "100" nuk po guxoj ta provoj. :S




> Dardhan jep qfar modelin e PCs sakt qfar Mobo ke, karta grafike, cpu,ram memorje etj



Motherboard = Quanta ?

Karta grafike = NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT 512 MBytes

CPU = Intel(R) Core(TM) 2 Duo CPU , P8600 @ 2.40 GHz 

Memoria = DDR2 4096 MBytes

Sistemi = 32 Bit

----------

